# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Escolha de Sistema de Osmose

## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Gostaria de saber a vossa opinião sobre um bom sistema para fazer osmose inversa.

Em termos de necessidades:

preciso apenas de cerca de 10 a 20 litros por semanaaqui a água da companhia tem cerca de 1.25mg/l de fosfatos então preciso de os anular

As minhas dúvidas são então:

que modelo tem uma boa relação performance+qualidade/custo?adquirir um modelo de 3, 4 ou 5 estágios?

 :Pracima:

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas Artur

eu comprei este e fiquei satisfeito, troco cerca de 40 litros por semana mais a agua de reposição.

http://www.bubbles-shop.com/loja/pro...roducts_id=771

tens outro que é bastante mais caro e acho que para essas quantidades não compensa

http://www.bubbles-shop.com/loja/pro...roducts_id=953

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,
Artur, penso que o conselho dado pelo pedro é muito bom. Para a litragem que pretendes, está mais que suficiente. Seguindo as instruções do fabricante, com mudanças de membrana regulares´, etc., terás um óptimo compromisso preço/qualidade.
Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> eu comprei este e fiquei satisfeito, troco cerca de 40 litros por semana mais a agua de reposição.
> 
> http://www.bubbles-shop.com/loja/pro...roducts_id=771


Boas Pedro, esse parece jeitoso. Só uma dúvida, de quantos estágios é? Tem o filtro para remoção de fosfatos?  :SbOk:  




> Artur, penso que o conselho dado pelo pedro é muito bom. Para a litragem que pretendes, está mais que suficiente. Seguindo as instruções do fabricante, com mudanças de membrana regulares´, etc., terás um óptimo compromisso preço/qualidade.


Boas Paulo, obrigado pela dica. As membranas duram em média 6 meses correcto?  :SbOk:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas Pedro, esse parece jeitoso. Só uma dúvida, de quantos estágios é? Tem o filtro para remoção de fosfatos?  
> 
> 
> 
> Boas Paulo, obrigado pela dica. As membranas duram em média 6 meses correcto?



Boas Artur

Fazem mais de um ano na  :Pracima:  
Só tens que de vez em quando abrir só a àgua do esgoto e deixares 5 min. a correr para lavar a membrana.
Um abraço.

Jorge Neves

----------


## PedroPedroso

boas

filtro de fosfatos não tem mas se quiseres podes acrescentar.

tem membrana, carvão e cloro. julgo ser assim.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas Artur, uma osmose de 3 estágios certamente estará muito bom para o que você quer.

Sendo assim fica a configuração mais interessante para você:

pré filtro de 5 micras
pré filtro de carvão activo (a sua escolha)
Membrana de osmose de 50 gpd
cartucho com resina aniônica para a remoção de ânions como os fosfatos, silicatos, nitratos, nitritos,..., etc.

Creio que gostarás do resultado!

----------


## PedroPedroso

boas Rinaldo

ajuda-me numa coisa. 

a membrana é suposto ser lavada de tempos a tempos?

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

A membrana não é lavada, quando estiver no fim de vida, substitui-se. 
Os filtros devem ser substituidos no fim de vida neles indicados e a vida útil da membrana depende da qualidade da água de entrada e deverá ser verificada através de um medidor TDS.

----------


## PedroPedroso

boas Bruno

os meus filtros não tem nenhuma data indicada!!!!!

quanto tempo duram?  

onde se arranja esse tal de medidor de tds na net (barato)....

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Pedro,

normalmente os filtros têm indicada a sua vida útil (por exemplo 1500 Gal ou 6000l). Só tens de ter ideia de quando atinge os 1500 galões.

No eBay existem uns TDS muito bons que lêem a entrada e a saída da osmose, permitindo fazer uma análise do estado da membrana.

----------


## PedroPedroso

ok obrigado pelas dicas.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> A membrana não é lavada, quando estiver no fim de vida, substitui-se. 
> Os filtros devem ser substituidos no fim de vida neles indicados e a vida útil da membrana depende da qualidade da água de entrada e deverá ser verificada através de um medidor TDS.



Olá Bruno

Ao contrário do que se pensa...podes alongar a vida da membrana se,com alguma periodicidade,durante 5 ou 10 min deixares passar a àgua só para esgoto.A pressão da rede não danifica a membrana e faz-lhe uma escorvagem ou lavagem se quiseres.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

> boas Bruno
> 
> os meus filtros não tem nenhuma data indicada!!!!!
> 
> quanto tempo duram?  
> 
> onde se arranja esse tal de medidor de tds na net (barato)....




Olá Pedro

Se tiveres noção dos litros que aproveitas e os que vão para o dreno...ex:5 Lts de àgua osmogenisada = a 15 Lts para o dreno...ficas com a noção de quando os mesmos precisam de ser substituidos,pois dependendo de muitos factores não há um espaço temporal para eles colmatarem e assim terás alegre surpresa tu e muitos outros e pouparás tambem  na carteira.
Quanto à qualidade da àgua não há alteração...o que altera mesmo è o débito.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## PedroPedroso

obrigado Jorge

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Quanto à qualidade da àgua não há alteração...o que altera mesmo è o débito.


Olá :Olá: , não percebi Jorge.....


A melhor forma de prolongar o tempo de vida da membrana é mudar com mais frequência os pre-filtros. 
Com uma mudança de 6 em 6 meses dos filtros mecânicos e com uma mudança de 12 em 12 meses do carvão, podemos prolongar a vida de uma membrana até aos 2/3 anos. Em alguns casos, se o volume de água diário for pouco, até aos 4 anos.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Ola Pessoal   :Olá:   :Olá:  

Aproveitando deste duvida.  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  
Tenho 1 aquario de 320L fora a sump, gasto +- 50L por semana também posso ter 1 de 3 estágios ao de 5 estágios.
Qual a diferença sobre elas??

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Ola Pessoal    
> 
> Aproveitando deste duvida.   
> Tenho 1 aquario de 320L fora a sump, gasto +- 50L por semana também posso ter 1 de 3 estágios ao de 5 estágios.
> Qual a diferença sobre elas??


 :Olá: Viva
Se a tua água da rede tiver algum nitrato, o que não é nada de estranhar, a osmose de 4 ou 5 estágios tem um para a remoção de nitratos. Assim se comprares de 4 estágios, o 4º estágio deverá ser para remoção de nitratos. Se for de 5 estágios, então ficarás com um estágio para remoção de sílica e outro para remoção de nitratos. Eu uso de 3 estágios e a água rejeitada vai para o meu lago de carpas KOI. Preferia porém de 5 estágios ou 4 com estágio para remoção de nitratos, mas na altura em que comprei não havia disponível as de 4 ou  estágios. Fica para daqui a meio ano, embora esta osmose seja de cargas substituíveis.

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno ;-)

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá, não percebi Jorge.....
> 
> 
> A melhor forma de prolongar o tempo de vida da membrana é mudar com mais frequência os pre-filtros. 
> Com uma mudança de 6 em 6 meses dos filtros mecânicos e com uma mudança de 12 em 12 meses do carvão, podemos prolongar a vida de uma membrana até aos 2/3 anos. Em alguns casos, se o volume de água diário for pouco, até aos 4 anos.
> 
> Cumprimentos,



Olá Paulo

Uma membrana por fraca que seja tem uma vida ùtil de 3 a 5 anos( claro que ter um pré filtro de areia à saida do contador è uma mais valia.Depende tambem muito de cada zona do paìs,àguas mais duras ou mais macias ) e para a sua longevidade não há necessidade de mudar pré-filtros de 6 em 6 meses...isso peço desculpa è estar a deitar euros à rua.Mesmo que faças 150 ou 200Lts de àgua por semana esses filtros aguentam à vontade 18 meses sem te danificar a membrana.Fizeram desta questão,como de algumas outras aqui no forum um mito complectamente despropositado.
A membrana tambem se suja ( e è aqui que está o busilís )...quiçá + que os filtros...por isso a necessidade de uma lavagem periódica (penso que poucos ou nenhuns o farão) de 10 a 15 min com a torneira em posição de não produção,a ir directamente para o esgoto.
Eu faço 75Lts por semana há já um ano e como aproveito a água que vai para esgoto sei que a minha produção è de 5Lts de osmose = a 15lts para esgoto e è a produção que ainda hoge tirei.
Sei tambem do que falo pois operei um tratamento de àguas de uma das empresas químicas sediadas aqui na zona...e isto por muitos anos.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá josé :Olá:  , não duvido, obviamente, dos teus conhecimentos em química da água, até porque de químico nada tenho. 
Apesar de tudo, no essencial, o que descreves vai contra aquilo que sempre li, que sei sobre experiencia própria, e aquilo que a minha mulher (Bioquimica), que trabalha no ramo de investigação me diz. 
Falas do uso de um filtro de areia antes da membrana, eu não conheço tal coisa, estarei a fazer alguma confusão? Os pré-filtros que conheço em membranas de osmose são de fibras (mecânicos) que variam entre 5, 10 e 15 microns, conheço pré-filtros de carvão e filtros de resinas, e, se não estou em erro, conheço um com um tipo de sedimento de granulometria pequena, mas que não sei precisar. Filtros de areia, antes de membranas de osmose, não conheço.
Uso sistemas de osmose inversa desde que me iniciei na aquariofilia marinha, (se bem que já usava quando passei pelos discus, em água doce)...já lá vão uns anos...e, sinceramente, nunca trabalhei com mais do que osmoses de 2 ou 3 estágios (sendo que, por acaso, recentemente comprei uma mais completa) ou seja, sempre tive bastante cuidado com os pré filtros para prolongar o tempo de vida da membrana, mesmo assim, nunca obtive bons níveis nos testes de TDS a partir do segundo ano de uso, e a ser generoso. 
Portanto espantam-me esses resultados que falas, de membranas com 4 e 5 anos, sem mudanças dos pré filtros, em bom estado.
Também saberás que quanto mais estágios de pré-filtagrem melhor performance e maior tempo de vida da membrana, logo, melhores e mais completos aparelhos de osmose, maior tempo de vida da membrana.
Levantas outra questão, quanto a mim, estranha, a lavagem da membrana. Se me falasses em lavagem dos pré filtros, entenderia perfeitamente, mas como lavas uma membrana por água corrente deixando a água fluir no interior do aparelho de osmose? - Só conheço esse procedimento para a lavagem dos pré-filtros...aliás, a membrana apenas funciona a 100% com uma determinada pressão, portanto, essa suposta água, se passar por ela, é pelo exterior, estarei enganado? Se estou, como é que mecanicamente esse procedimento é possivel?
De qualquer forma, o que mais me espanta naquilo que relatas, é o tempo de vida útil da membrana. 
Gostava de valores concretos, fazes medições de TDS nessas membranas, no início e passados 3 ou 4 anos? Quais os valores? Não fazes mudanças dos pré filtros e prolongas o tempo de vida da membrana por 5 anos, que quantidade de água fazes diariamente, são esses 5 litros?...e já agora, qual aparelho de osmose que usas actualmente e o medidor de TDS.
Estou curioso sobre estas questões porque se for como dizes, temos grandes noticias :SbSourire2:  , que se cuidem os fabricantes de membranas :SbRequin2:  ....embora esteja, se me permites, com muitas dúvidas.
Claro que se eu comprar um membrana de osmose hoje, que dê para produzir "n" litros, e se só os produzir num período de 6 anos, evidentemente que a membrana com alguns cuidados durará esse periodo, mas o envelhecimento da membrana que se fala passará apenas por isso, pela quantidade de água que produziu. Porque se eu tiver uma membrana dentro do aparelho e só fizer 200 litros de água em 6 anos, com certeza ela me durará outros 6.

Abraço,

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá paulo

Só uma nota...eu falo em um filtro de areia à saída do contador...ou seja,antes de a àgua de rede entrar no circuito da tua casa.
Claro que membranas armazenadas nas devidas condições sem produção até podem durar 10 anos ou mais...mas eu falei em produção de 150 a 200Lts semanais e falo tambem por experiência própria.Quanto à minha produção è de 100Lts semanais e tenho um equipamento de 4 estágios.Se a lavagem da membrana passasse pelos pré-filtros,a àgua para esgoto não saíria práticamente à pressão da rede.
É claro tudo isto não passa de mera discussão académica,pois todos lemos muito e todos temos as nossas próprias experiências,assim vamos cada um tratando do nosso equipamento como até aqui,pois o mito reside exactamente na necessidade do fabricante escuar o mais rápido possível os seus produtos.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas, já tenho uma membrana que está a 3 anos no funcionamento e a água continua ser de boa qualidade.....
Já ouvi relatos de uma membrana de boa qualidade durar ao menos 7 anos sem problemas. É claro que depende muito de certos factores e principalmente da água de abastecimento.
Sempre que possível retire a membrana e lave a com água corrente, assim darás a ela uma ajuda a mais na vida útil.

Quanto as pré membranas, estas devem ser trocadas conforme a pressão osmótica for diminuindo sensivelmente (deverás ter um medidor de pressão dentro da coluna da membrana de osmose). Geralmente, o pré filtro de carvão activo é a que mais sobre por conta do cloro presente na água de abastecimento.

Sendo cuidadoso com teu sistema de OR não gastarás muitos euritos ao longo dos anos.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

> Falas do uso de um filtro de areia antes da membrana, eu não conheço tal coisa, estarei a fazer alguma confusão? Os pré-filtros que conheço em membranas de osmose são de fibras (mecânicos) que variam entre 5, 10 e 15 microns, conheço pré-filtros de carvão e filtros de resinas, e, se não estou em erro, conheço um com um tipo de sedimento de granulometria pequena, mas que não sei precisar. Filtros de areia, antes de membranas de osmose, não conheço.


Olá Paulo,

confirmo que existem osmoses com filtro de areia. A osmose que tive de 3 estágios tinha o filtro de areia antes da membrana, bem como o de carvão activo.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Quem tiver osmose de 5 estágios, conhece concerteza a torneira de bypass ao flow restrictor que faz a tal lavagem à membrana que aqui se fala.

Eu começei com uma de 3 estágios e rápidamente passei para uma de 5.

Isto pq a de 5 trazia bomba de pressão. O rendimento da membrana é muito dependente da pressão da àgua. No meu caso, a agua da torneira tinha pouca pressão e eu por isso desperdiçava muita agua.

Com a compra desta osmose de 5 estágios que já trazia a bomba, e ainda com a adição de outra bomba à saida da menbrana (premeat pump) aumentei grandemente o rendimento da minha osmose.

Tenho a minha osmose à mais de um ano a fazer uma média de 300ltrs mensais de agua filtrada, o tds apenas subiu de 4 para 9 à saida da membrana. De vez em qd faço o que aqui já foi dito, abro a torneira para fazer a limpeza da membrana. O meu TDS à entrada varia entre os 250 e os 320. Ainda não troquei qq pré-filtro.

Eu levava com a de 3 estagios quase 24 horas para encher o meu bidão de 130L, agora levo pouco mais que uma noite!!!

Se vais comprar, compra de 5 estágios e com bomba, se puderes, adiciona mesmo a premeat pump, só tens a ganhar.

Abraço,

JA

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

João, eu tenho uma de 2 estágios à mais de um ano que foi comprada em 2ª mão e ficou cerca de 1 ano e meio sem ser utilizada. Entram 360 e saem 11 ppm(agora), levo cerca de 8 horas a encher o meu bidão de 120L. Portanto não acho necessário comprar uma de 5 estágios para o uso da aquariofilia. Nunca mudei um filtro.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Ok, isso quer dizer que tens muita pressão na àgua da torneira.

Mas eu sinceramente acho que vale sempre a pena.

abraço

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá :Olá: , agora que comprei uma de 5 estágios, também vou retirar as minhas conclusões. Vou tentar ser o mais rigoroso possível nos procedimentos de conservação da membrana.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Pois convém!!  :Big Grin: 

Não sei se reparas-te, mas no involucro da membrana dizia, "flush de menbrane regularly" ou algo parecido!  :Admirado:  

Que filtros de sedimentos é que a tua trazia? 10microns no 1º estágio e 5 microns no terceiro?

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Pois convém!! 
> 
> Não sei se reparas-te, mas no involucro da membrana dizia, "flush de menbrane regularly" ou algo parecido!  
> 
> Que filtros de sedimentos é que a tua trazia? 10microns no 1º estágio e 5 microns no terceiro?



Exactamente João.

Cumprimentos,

----------

